# 120mm Lüfter-Battle - Bitte mal reinschauen



## dav133 (28. August 2005)

Hallo,

  ich wollte meine Kiste flächendeckend (6 Stück) mit 120er Lüftern ausstatten: 

*120er*

```
Hersteller	Durchsatz(m3h) Lautstärke	Strom Preis	Drehzahl	 Link	 
  
 Thermaltake 	130	 21db		4,56W 12,90	2000upm	 Link
 Coolermaster	72	 22db		1,8W 12,90	1220upm	 Link
 Revoltec	88,6	 22,5db		? 8,90	1200upm	 Link
```
 
 Welchen würdet ihr mir nahelegen? Würde ja den ersten nehmen aber knapp fünf Watt? Naja, dann braäuchte ich noch 80er, aber da gibts nur 2 zur Auswahl.

*80er*

```
Hersteller	Durchsatz(m3h) Lautstärke	Strom Preis	Drehzahl	 Link
  
 Revoltec	45,7	 21db		? 6,90	2000upm	 Link
 Coolermaster	58	 25db		2,4 7,90	1800upm	 Link
```
 
 Wäre echt nett, wenn ihr mal Erfahrungen posten könntet. Ich hab das absichtlich mal nicht ins Kaufberatungsforum gemacht, weil mir das schon arg speziell scheint und ja auch so im OC-Bereich hilfreich sein könnte.

  Danke für eure Hilfe.

  /edit: Preis und Lautstärke währen dank Lüftersteuerung weniger entscheidend, ich steh' aber auf Durchsatz


----------



## Tobias K. (30. August 2005)

moin


Bei den 80ern würde ich den ersten nehmen, hat zwar ein bischen weniger m³, ist dafür aber leiser und günstiger.

Und 5Watt sind nicht die Welt, wenn man bedenkt was ein moderner PC mit einer neuen CPU und 2 Festplatten an Strom verbraucht verbraucht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Radhad (2. September 2005)

Wie wäre es, wenn du dir mal die Lüfter von Noiseblocker anschaust? Sind die leisesten Lüfter auf dem Markt, besser als Papst Lüfter (die mal als "Marktführer" genannt wurden).

http://www.noiseblocker.de/produktmeta_luefter.php

Ich habe 5 S2 Lüfter 80mm in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Die hört man absolut nicht! Das einzig laute im PC ist der Lüfter der 6600GT :/ Den werd ich aber auch noch austauschen 


Gruß Radhad


----------

